# Hotel Apartments



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Yet another plea for help with accommodation!

We're arriving in Dubai at the end of August and for the first year the company will place us in Apartment Hotels paid directly by them :clap2:

The choices are:

Fraser Suites
Marriot Marina
Bonnington JLT
Ramada JBR
Intercontinental Festival City

Any advice, recommendations? We are a family of 4 with two lively boys under 6, the man himself will be working in JLT Reef Tower and the boys are going to the new Foremarke School in Al Barsha. Nightlife, dining out etc is not a big deal but family friendly fun and games are 

I'd appreciate any feedback, good or bad (PM me if needed), helpful hints about the areas and how far they are from non budget busting supermarkets 

Thanks


----------



## Colin1968 (Mar 24, 2013)

ficklemiss said:


> Yet another plea for help with accommodation!
> 
> We're arriving in Dubai at the end of August and for the first year the company will place us in Apartment Hotels paid directly by them :clap2:
> 
> ...


I would recommend Bonnington JLT, there is lots of bars, shops and walk areas and it is easy to travel to and from. The metro is a 10 minute walk from the Bonnington and on your doorstep is a dry cleaners, a grocery store and an Irish bar that serves good food.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A whole year?! Are you sure it isn't for one month? It'd be much cheaper for the company to rent you a big villa in the Meadows for the year than to pay for a hotel apartment.

Anyway, since your husband is working in JLT I'd forget about Festival City as it's clear on the opposite side of town. A bit of a shame as the Intercontinental is probably the nicest of the bunch. 

The rest are within easy reach of Carrefour at the Mall of Emirates which is probably where you'll do your shopping if you're looking for inexpensive (relatively) food.

Bonnington is supposed to have great hotel apartment facilities but I would probably opt for the Marina side apartments because of access to the beach. The Walk has plenty of restaurants and there's the Marina Mall with its Waitrose and other shops.



ficklemiss said:


> Yet another plea for help with accommodation!
> 
> We're arriving in Dubai at the end of August and for the first year the company will place us in Apartment Hotels paid directly by them :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Intercon will be a bit far for the commute. Fraser Suites felt a bit isolated (I have only driven around the area) in terms of amenities and being able to walk to things (in any case its summer)


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Colin1968 said:


> I would recommend Bonnington JLT, there is lots of bars, shops and walk areas and it is easy to travel to and from. The metro is a 10 minute walk from the Bonnington and on your doorstep is a dry cleaners, a grocery store and an Irish bar that serves good food.


Does the Bonnington have a childrens pool? Anyone we know who has stayed there has been single and never used the pool - said it was too cold!


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

A whole year?! Are you sure it isn't for one month? It'd be much cheaper for the company to rent you a big villa in the Meadows for the year than to pay for a hotel apartment.

I know, crazy, right? Hey ho, no worrying about DEWA bills, internet and cleaning


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

ficklemiss said:


> Yet another plea for help with accommodation!
> 
> We're arriving in Dubai at the end of August and for the first year the company will place us in Apartment Hotels paid directly by them :clap2:
> 
> ...


Go for the Ramada in JBR as on the Plaza level there are always lots of families with kids enjoying themselves after school, and of course its still close to metro and an easy walk/drive to JLT and IBN Battuta/ MOE for the supemarkets


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

My 2 fils, avoid the Dunes Hotel Apartments. Lovely staff, 2 minutes walk away from MoE, but SO SO dull. Small pool, smaller gym. Didn't have much going for it.


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks!

It's between the Marriott and Ramada at the moment, Marriott is edging ahead as they allow 7 adults plus 2 rollaway beds in one of their 3 bed places which would mean we could have family visit, downside would be getting out of there to Al Barsha South every morning for the school run - no more 10 minute stroll to school!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Grosvenor House also has nicely laidout 2 or 3 BR apts, check them out. With kids, the Ramada is a good option, being in JBR and lots of kids to play with at plaza level. The Royal Meridien has hotel apartments too, beachfront, multiple pools and superbly done huge garden areas, which none of the others in the list can boast off. 
As far as school dropoffs, schools have buses to pick and drop off kids, if you want to avoid the drive.


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks!

Unfortunately we are restricted to those 5, no ordering off menu

So, for my next question, is it worth getting beach club memberships?


----------



## raybar (Apr 14, 2013)

I lived in the Marriot Dubai Marina for some time and was working in Downtown. I highly recomend the Marriot, it is walking distance to the Marina Walk which has a lot to offer, close to the beach and still very close to JBR and JLT. Staff is great, and the observatory bar/restaurant is great spot to get away for a bit.


----------

